# 400 gallon tank



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have talked about getting a big tank with my dad for a while now, and he finally realizes my logic. We talked for a few hours here and there, and we have decided we like the people that live in our basement, so we dont want a fishtank landing on there heads. We have a place sectioned off in the basment now that will become the next big project.

There are a few issues though. Because of the layout of our house, we would not be able to move a 400 gallon down to the bottem floor. Even if i could doing stairs like that with such a heavy tank would not be a good idea. 100 gallons through a window was enough.
So, it will have to be built in the basement. We talked about doing a plywood build as well, and we decided against it because there is an area that is viewable from both sides.
Now, my first question is, what company's out there are willing to build on site? If not, does any one around here have experience building large tanks? I dont want some one to come do it for us, My dad and i can do the work, if some one could teach us how that would be awesome  I dont, nor does my dad so we have to find a way to get this done. We have a connection into the glass industry, so we can get the glass i just don't want the thing imploding, or exploding lol.
Any advice would be great, 

I have a few other questions

Glass, tempered or not?
Stand, wood or metal?
Canopy, plastic or wood?
Silicon, clear or black?

Alex


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow a custom 400g monster tank would be sweet. l would talk to Nick of Fish World in Langly. He's made a lots of custom big tanks. Good luck with build...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Actually nick from Fishworld is building a 2000 gallon tank in the store. They are using a metal base. I advice you to do the same. Even 400 gallons is heavy and could easily weigh 4000 lbs!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a few other questions

Glass, tempered or not? Tempered is not needed, but you could do the front if you wanted. Just remember that if tempered glass is hit on an edge it will explode. You could double the bottom pane with laminated glass.
Stand, wood or metal? Metal if you can afford it. Lighter and stronger.
Canopy, plastic or wood? Either
Silicon, clear or black? Clear is definetly the stronger of the two.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Metal stand would be great as they are way less bulky. A nice square tube steel welded on site would be awesome. Get some nice beveled edge corners, and maybe starphire glass for the viewing panes if money allows. You said you got a glass connection, so maybe you could get someone like Nick from Fishworld to design and build it for you and you provide the glass.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i think ill have to drop by and see nick then.

Metal seams like the way to go, ill contact my glass conection. See what he can do for me.

For a tank like this, is there a company that makes trim for tanks? Is there come material i can use to make some my self?

Alex


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

AWW said:


> For a tank like this, is there a company that makes trim for tanks? Is there come material i can use to make some my self?
> 
> Alex


You can use anodized aluminum trim, it looks alot better than plastic.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this thread out on MFK. 360 gallon build - Page 4 - MonsterFishKeepers.com

I believe Gerry's posted on BCA before the crash. Anyhow, I don't see any exterior trim on his build. It looks sharp with that beveled glass!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Check this thread out on MFK. 360 gallon build - Page 4 - MonsterFishKeepers.com
> 
> I believe Gerry's posted on BCA before the crash. Anyhow, I don't see any exterior trim on his build. It looks sharp with that beveled glass!


Yeah i remember his tank

Does trim add any support though? Would the silicon hold under that much pressure all on its own?

I was thinking 3/4 inch glass, if i used it trimless and beveled, what else would i have to do other than siliconing a few glass pieces together? (done by my professional glaser buddy of course)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There must be additional support in there somewhere. There may be some additional support inside and maybe eurobracing too. Perhaps email him to see if he can tell ya. This is where a pro tank builder would really come in.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

The trim is only for looks.. eurobracing is probably the way to go as Tony mentioned.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

In addition to Gerry's tank build link, here are some other Canadian threads of monster tank builds:

1300 gallon tank

2200 gallon tank

Jumbo acrylic tank build

1400 gallon tank

360 gallon tank

I think all of the guys above will be more than happy to help you with any questions you might have.

Another alternative you might consider is to import a Tenecor acrylic tank. If you want to go that route let me know as I can probably get you an extra discount. If you really want a glass build, I would contact Corwin (Munsterfishtanks) on this forum about having a tank made to order.


----------

